# Wax Pouring Pitchers



## papamoose (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know much about the wax pouring apparatus, my wife handles such things. However, I handle purchasing and research. Check out this site they specialize in this stuff and have good prices, and it just so happens they are located in PA, I roughly 2 hrs from you. 

The melting/pouring pot they have holds 4lbs of wax and is $10.

Here is the link for the pot,
http://newcart.candlesandsupplies.com/Store/Products/Candles/PID-MP.aspx

Just in case here is the home page,
http://newcart.candlesandsupplies.com/Store/Products/Default.aspx

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

At wal-mart you can buy a small fryer that has a dial that lets to adjust the heat. Completely controlled. Doesn't over heat and doesn't burn the wax. No flame or open heating element for something to spill on.

I made 24 4" sq by 9" tall tapers for my daughters wedding.

Held the temp constant at whatever temp I set it. I know that because I used a candy therm.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Watch this

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjocJKzo128


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The brushy mountain one uses a caulking on the seams. I found out the hard way, & had to solder all the seams. I like the pitcher, & it would have been fine if I didn't overheat it while cleaning it.


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

I use pyrex measuring cups.

Candlaman


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Check your local second-hand stores for old coffee pots. I would try to avoid ones that have the grated spout but I have found several that work fine for wax. 

Candlewic has pouring pitchers but there are somewhat expensive.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

A lot of old coffee pots are aluminum, which I have heard will discolor the wax. Is this true?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I use an aluminum one with no problems


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I've had no problems with alum. pitchers either.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Just avoid long term contact with the aluminum. 

I melt my clean wax in a presto pot and transfer it to a glass pyrex 4 cup measuring cup which I then use for pouring. Sometimes if I only need just a small amount of melted wax, I just use a double boiler method and put that pyrex container (full of solid beeswax from the time before) in the water to melt and use. I will also take small chunks of beeswax and add to the pyrex container which is in the pot of water and feed it that way.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

One little tip. If you have your pouring pitcher in water to melt the wax, have a rag handy so you can wipe the outside when you pull it out so no water gets into your candles as you pour them.


----------

